# Klopot z Gentoo.

## bacouch

Od jakiegos czasu mam dziwny klopot, a mianowicie zwiesza mi sie co jakis czas. Na poczatku myslalem ze powodem jest nvidia, ale nie ladowalem go, nie wlaczalem X a i tak zwiecha, framebuffer tez to nie jest bo bez tego tez sie zwiesza. Myslalem ze moze cos z karta dzwiekowa jest nie tak, bo gdy wlaczelm muze to szybciej sie zacinal, ale wymontowalem ja i bylo to samo. Co dziwne pod windowsem nie mam takich problemow. Kompilowalem kilka razy jadro ale to takze nic nie dalo. Flag nie zmienialem wcale jakby co. Macie moze jakis pomysl co moze byc zle?

----------

## Yarecki

Odpal top'a i obserwoj co sie dzieje w systemie.

Mozliwe, ze przesadziles z optymalizacja glibc.

----------

## bacouch

 *Quote:*   

> Odpal top'a i obserwoj co sie dzieje w systemie. 

 

top duzo mi nie pokazal. Jak sie komp zwiesil to pokazywalo ze X obciazal 0,3% CPU a 8,9% MEM, drugi w kolejnosci byl top, wiec nie bylo zbyt duzoego obciazenia, a ogolnie bylo 99% idle CPU.

Dziwi mnie fakt ze top pokazuje mi w tej chwili ze mam okolo 70 MB wolnego pamieci, a gkrellm ze 170.

 *Quote:*   

> Mozliwe, ze przesadziles z optymalizacja glibc.

 

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

A mam Athlona(Barton) 2600 jakby co.

----------

## bacouch

Nie mowcie ze nie macie zadnych pomyslow. Moze chociaz jakis glupi pomysl zeby sprawdzac wszystko po koleji zeby zobaczyc przez co sie wywala. Moze przekompilowanie glibc cos da (nie pamietam dobrze ale instalkowalem od stage2 a tam jest chyba juz skompilowane glibc, wiec poprawcie mnie jesli sie myle).

----------

## szaman

1. spróbuj przetestować pamięc (http://www.memtest86.com/)

2. masz włączona acpi? jeśli tak, to spróbuj wylączyć.

----------

## bacouch

1. Przetestowane.

2. Wylaczone (moze power managment tez wylaczyc ?)

----------

## zytek

Testowałeś 30 minut? Niech pochodzi całą noc!

Albo odpal windowsowy Prime95 na całą noc, to idealny teścik stabilności CPU/RAM.

----------

## muchar

Podaj szczegóły takie jak:

Konfiguracja sprzętowa

Wersja jądra

Temperatury procesora/czipsetów itd (polecam lm_sensors ;])

----------

## Daemon42

Mialem problem niemal identyczny. Okazalo sie, ze procek za bardzo sie grzeje (golilem - tzn. wyrywalem zwaly brudu z radiatorka, ktory musialem wykrecic). W moim przypadku byla to wina startej pasty silikonowej. Niekoniecznie musisz uzyc LM_SENSORS - AFAIR wymaga to rekompilacja jadra w niektorych przypadkach. Czasami wystarczy po resecie wejsc do biosu - czesc z nich ma opcje sledzenia temp. proca.

----------

## bacouch

Abit NF7-SL

AMD Barthon 2600

Kingmax ddr 256 PC333

GeForce2 MX 400

Sound Blaster Live! 5.1

Seagate 20GB (ST320423A)

TEAC CD-RW 24x

jadro: gentoo-sources-2.4.22-r2

Od kurzu to to raczej nie jest gdyz mam ten wentylator od jakis 2 miesiecy a zawiesza mi sie od miesiaca gdzies.

Temperature procka mam zazwyczaj 44 stopnie, i jeszcze nie widzialem zeby przekroczylo 52. Temperatury chipsetow nie znam bo pokazuje mi jeszcze tylko temperature w obudowie (24 stopnie), i pewnie jakis jeszcze nie ustawiony lub walniety czujnik (208 stopni).

Wlaczylem pelny test memtest86 jeden raz i nic nie wykrylo. Pozniej wlacze jeszcze na cala noc moze cos znajdzie, a teraz sprobuje z nowym zrodelkiem gentoo-dev-sources, moze to cos da.

----------

## Yarecki

Moze sprobuj z jakims vaniliowym jajkiem, bo te gentoo-* to przewaznie sa patchowane pod wzgledem wydajnosci, a nie stabilnosci.

----------

## muchar

 *bacouch wrote:*   

>  i pewnie jakis jeszcze nie ustawiony lub walniety czujnik (208 stopni).

 

Zainteresowałbym się tym  czujnikiem...

----------

## gentoomil

Miałem podobny problem, a własciwie dwa. Z jednej strony zwis następował na sterownikach nvidii przy włączonym vmware - pomogło zmienienie na nv. Drugi identycznie jak opisujesz. Jak się okazało, przyczyna była trywialna, acz trudna do zauważenia. Ponieważ mam kilka dysków i często używam ich jako dużych dyskietek, zatem częste żonglowanie to norma, Problemem okazała się wadliwa wtyczka zasilająca hdd (systemowy) - dysk dostawał jedynie "połowę" zasilania, system czekał na dane z dysku, dysk się obracał i zwis.

----------

## bacouch

Zainstalowalem gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1-r1 i poki co wszystko ladnie dziala, czyli albo cos zle poustawialem w starym kernelu, albo z kernelem bylo cos zle.

Z tym czujnikiem to raczej mysle ze to dlatego ze jedno gniazdo na wentylator z czujnikiem jest jeszcze wolne (w speedfan pokazuje mi -48 stopni  :Smile:  ).

A tak apropo kernela - lepiej jest miec wiekszoc jako moduly i tylko to co potrzebne do wlaczenia kompa wkompilowane, czy wkompilowac wszystko co wiem ze bede uzywal?

----------

## muchar

Im mniej - tym lepiej. A jeśli już coś używasz, możesz pozwolić sobie to wkompilować w kernel. Jeśli używasz od czasu do czasu, jako moduł. Taka jest moja recepta.

----------

## meteo

Mi czasem (nie pamiętam jak jest teraz) pomagało ręczne przyporządkowanie przerwań poszczególnym urządzeniom (w BIOSie). może Tobie też coś to da?

----------

